# AM radio static



## jocott (Sep 18, 2015)

I recently leased a 2015 Nissan Altima and having radio problems. Using AM radio there is a tremendous problem with static going under power lines. Prior to this Altima I had 5 Nissan vehicles and never encountered static. The dealership and Nissan Corp. said this is common and "ALL" 2015 Altimas and Maximas have this problem and there is nothing they can or will do to correct it. Anyone having or not having this AM problem? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------

